# Need info on Seachem Purigen



## alanthompson8689 (Dec 14, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have a planted 5 gal cycled tank with a Betta in it. For the filter, I have the hang-on-the-back Aquaclear 20. My question is how exactly do I use Purigen in my tank? I'd need to get some mesh bag for it? How much of it should I use, and should I place it on top of the filter media, right before the water pours back into the tank? 

Thanks,
Al


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

5 gallon is really small, purigen (in smaller sizes) should come inside a bag already no? 
It's like 1 gallon per ml or something. The small 100ml/oz bag does 100g tank


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Purigen works. Get the 100ml (https://www.amazon.ca/Seachem-11601...sr_1_1?keywords=purigen&qid=1639605638&sr=8-1). It already comes in a bag. Just pop it into your Aquaclear. You can't "overdose" Purigen. 

This stuff can make your tank look like air (completely clear). It does require maintenance (ie. recharging). But it does work.


----------

